# Question about IQA & Work Experience



## mansmaan

Hi All
I am from India and currently planning to go for the SMC program if it works. 
I have below question about IQA:

I have a BSc Computer Science and Master of Computer Applications from India. 
Do i need to do separate IQA for both? 
Do i need to do Skill Shortage List Assessment Add-On for both? 

Note: BSc. in a STEM subject (like computer science) is a underpinning qualification for doing MCA in India.

Also have this question about work experience:
In some posts i saw that work experience in India wont be counted. But also it says that experience countries which are not part of the 'comparable labor markets' will be considered if ' if it was undertaken for a multinational commercial entity' 

How do the see if the company is multinational? I believe there must be some guideline? I saw in one post that a guys experience in Wipro and Tech Mahindra were not considered. I think at least Wipro is considered a multinational company? 

Part of my experience is in Infosys(8 years) in India. I also have 6 years of US experience and 2 years in a Singapore-headquartered company in India. I am thinking 6+2 i years experience can be claimed?

Thanks & Regards


----------



## escapedtonz

You only need NZQA assessment for qualifications that are not exempt. Each country has a list of qualifications that are exempt and it must match exactly. If there is no 100% match then you'll need NZQA assessment. I'd have both IQA assessed if not exempt and select the Absolute Skill Shortage add on for the BSC.

Yes you are correct that INZ will only accept skilled work experience from overseas that meets the comparable labour market criteria and as such India is not one of those countries, however if you meet the requirements of a skilled occupation off the LTSSL and will subsequently claim the additional bonus points I dont think it matters whether your work experience has been undertaken in a comparable labour market. 
I think it is only when you DONT meet the requirements for the LTSSL bonus points does the comparable labour market thing come in to play ? It is a final chance in order to claim the LTSSL bonus points as far as I understood it.
Many companies who are registered in for example India are part of a bigger International entity with the mother company being registered in the UK or US etc. If this is the case for the companies where you have gained your skilled work experience you can then claim it has been gained in a comparable labour market. To find out you need to research about the companies you have worked for. Ask management or get on the internet to find out.


----------



## insidematrix

escapedtonz said:


> You only need NZQA assessment for qualifications that are not exempt. Each country has a list of qualifications that are exempt and it must match exactly. If there is no 100% match then you'll need NZQA assessment. I'd have both IQA assessed if not exempt and select the Absolute Skill Shortage add on for the BSC.
> 
> Yes you are correct that INZ will only accept skilled work experience from overseas that meets the comparable labour market criteria and as such India is not one of those countries, however if you meet the requirements of a skilled occupation off the LTSSL and will subsequently claim the additional bonus points I dont think it matters whether your work experience has been undertaken in a comparable labour market.
> I think it is only when you DONT meet the requirements for the LTSSL bonus points does the comparable labour market thing come in to play ? It is a final chance in order to claim the LTSSL bonus points as far as I understood it.
> Many companies who are registered in for example India are part of a bigger International entity with the mother company being registered in the UK or US etc. If this is the case for the companies where you have gained your skilled work experience you can then claim it has been gained in a comparable labour market. To find out you need to research about the companies you have worked for. Ask management or get on the internet to find out.


Hi,

After reading your response regarding comparable labour market, I am in a dilemma now. I was selected in EOI and now preparing to submit the residence application. I have worked in Kuwait for the past 18 years and now I have checked that Kuwait is not in the comparable labour market. So, will I lose points for my skilled work experience, then it will be useless to submit the residence application. Please advice.

Thanks.


----------



## escapedtonz

insidematrix said:


> Hi,
> 
> After reading your response regarding comparable labour market, I am in a dilemma now. I was selected in EOI and now preparing to submit the residence application. I have worked in Kuwait for the past 18 years and now I have checked that Kuwait is not in the comparable labour market. So, will I lose points for my skilled work experience, then it will be useless to submit the residence application. Please advice.
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry I'm unable to advise you on the matter. I'm not an approved agent nor an expert. If it is so key to your application you need to seek approved professional advice.


----------



## insidematrix

Hi, Thanks for your reply escapedtonz. But I had mentioned the country in my EOI and they sent ITA for the same. So if they don't accept during application process then why they invited? I was about to spend 2400 NZD for medical and now I am planning to drop the idea.


----------

